# Is anyone else not graduating in 4 years?



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not...I changed my major from computer science to accounting and now I'm behind.

I kind of feel like **** because of it actually.


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

I am not graduating in four years, but that's all right, I think.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm not (first year of college done and I only have 22 credits).


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not because I'm not even going to school.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Yep. I've got 3 years of credits but I switched my major as well. So I'm looking at 4 or 5 more years till I'm done. I have mixed feelings about it because I found a better major, but the reason I found it is because I partied too much and got completely off track.


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

6 years for me... -.-

I just didn't know what the **** I was doing while I was in community college and I just did a bunch of irrelevant courses instead of planning for a major. Nobody really ever told me how college worked so I just got some worthless general studies degree and now I'm going back for three more years for computer science.

at least you'll be graduating at a normal age


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I started college in 2000 and have yet to graduate.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

its not even a big deal. there is no written rule saying you have to graduate in 4 years. honestly I'm thinking about picking up a minor or even double majoring so i can stay in school longer than 4 years. nothing scares me more then having to stop going to school and start a career in the real world.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

reaal said:


> its not even a big deal. there is no written rule saying you have to graduate in 4 years. honestly I'm thinking about picking up a minor or even double majoring so i can stay in school longer than 4 years. nothing scares me more then having to stop going to school and start a career in the real world.


This is exactly my situation, I have one semester left and am already worried about what I'm going to do when I finish. I've already taken one more semester than I need, to graduate but I just don't feel ready to finish school and go into the real world.


----------



## hookofaword (Apr 27, 2013)

SpyNumber403 said:


> 6 years for me... -.-
> 
> I just didn't know what the **** I was doing while I was in community college and I just did a bunch of irrelevant courses instead of planning for a major. Nobody really ever told me how college worked so I just got some worthless general studies degree and now I'm going back for three more years for computer science.
> 
> at least you'll be graduating at a normal age


This is basically me. I still have like a year left in community college that I'm just going to finish because I don't even want to think about what a pain it will be to transfer. Not to mention I have no idea where I'm going to transfer or what I want to officially major in.

I just have to keep reminding myself that it's okay to take your time with college especially since you're basically planning what you want to do for the rest of your life if it all works out. That's pretty scary.


----------



## fairyofecho (May 9, 2013)

*slow and steady wins the race..?*

I've been in community college for 5 years and today is my Graduation ceremony for my associates. I feel weird because all my friends I started school with are all married, in graduate school or law school. Also I'm graduating next to my younger cousin who's only been there for a year and a half.

But it's like my mom said, "It's all about the baby steps."


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

i was in school since 02 going on for five years stopped going in 2007 in the summer than went back to take one class in 2010 and one more in 2011..


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

It took me 5 years to get my Associates and Bachelor's. I failed a few classes my first year due to being depressed, so I had to retake some classes.

Changing your major is better than going through a program and obtaining a degree that you don't really use in the end. Switching Majors is said to happen quite frequently, actually. I have seen it in some of friends, and I have changed my mind a few times. 

The experiences make you realize oh, wait I like this or want to do this more. It's normal.


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

I started as a chemistry major and was one for three years. I just changed my major to political science (which I should've just gone straight into from the beginning) this year.

I'm behind too. Just focus on the field you love and if it takes a long time then oh well.


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm actually planning to graduate in 3 years rather than 4. I'm an an honours program, but I feel like graduating early with just a 3 year BA since I've lost my motivation. Plus, I will receive a teaching certificate plus a degree anyway. I have zero plans for grad school, so I don't even need honours.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

It took me six years* to finish my degree. Sometimes I wish I would have taken _longer_. Anyway, I will be going back, so I will get to extend that in a way 

(*Actually, no, ha, it took me five years. I would have liked to have taken six years  )


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

coffeeandflowers said:


> It took me six years to finish my degree. Sometimes I wish I would have taken _longer_. Anyway, I will be going back, so I will get to extend that in a way


Why do you say that? Others have said that too... Just delaying the inevitable. I get the logic (safe, easy, comfy) but don't you think that's immature and childish? Certainly when you're young and anxious it may seem like a good idea to postpone the real world but in the long run it probably just hurts.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

I was leaning towards CS but I haven't exactly figured out on what I'd do as a career path. I haven't started my 1st sall good man


----------



## chocolatelover7 (May 13, 2013)

I'm not finishing in 4 years. I didn't even have a major when I started, but now I'm doing accounting just like you! I just passed intermediate, which is supposedly the hardest class, and I'm realizing I don't really like it. I considered switching to engineering but realized I want to get out college as quick as I can so I'm going to stick through it. My thinking is I won't even get a job in my major anyway so I might as well just get a degree and then figure out what to do. I didn't realize accounting was such a social profession...


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

That's too bad, but at least it's because of a major change. It will take me at least another year because I was a SA'd up mess.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I transferred universities, dropped out for one semester, AND switched majors twice so there's no way I'm graduating in time.

I was in the class of 2014 but it's looking like 2015-16 before I get out of here. Half a decade in college. Fuuuuuuuuuuck. :mum


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The average is 5 years I think.


----------



## npridmore (May 14, 2013)

Graduated HS in 07, estimated UG degree by spring/summer 2014, buuuut need two teaching credentials after that to get the job I want. I'm a Kinesiology major with a concentration in PE and I want to teach APE


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am graduating in two years, unless I become a full time student who takes four classes or more. I think I am just gonna have to do that one year because as much as I love college, I have to get it over with just like everything else.


----------



## anawnymousseK (Oct 24, 2011)

Being an engineering major I'm prolly gonna graduate from 4.5-5 years.


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

I took a year off due to SA and am going to finish in the sixth year part time, I am only doing the course to get a degree and hopefully it will be enough.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I was supposed to be graduating this summer but because of a stupid mistake I made, I won't be graduating until November/December so that's 4 and a half years for me.


----------



## Tui (Apr 7, 2013)

Sort of... I'm graduating half way through my 3rd year, but a Bsc is only 3 years here so I guess I'm in the same boat. From what I gather, a Bsc is 4 years in the states, correct?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I am also going to major in accounting as well. I'm barely going to start college this year so I'm pretty much in the same situation as you are. Hang in there. At least college doesn't last forever. if I stayed I would have had like two more years to go. boo.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I just recently changed my major from New Media to Art History. I might have to stay for an extra semester or two because of this. 

After that I'm going to transfer to another college and work on getting a Master's in Library Science, but I would rather be in school then trying to get a job.


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

kittenamos said:


> I just recently changed my major from New Media to Art History. I might have to stay for an extra semester or two because of this.
> 
> After that I'm going to transfer to another college and work on getting a Master's in Library Science, but I would rather be in school then trying to get a job.


what career are you going to go in with that?


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Soilwork said:


> I was supposed to be graduating this summer but because of a stupid mistake I made, I won't be graduating until November/December so that's 4 and a half years for me.


This is pretty much my case, I switched majors sophomore year and then added a 2nd major last year but I still would have finished in 4 years if I didn't fail some courses.

Without coming into college with credit hours the only way to graduate in 4 years is to take 6 hours each summer or to take 15 hours each semester for 4 years. From my personal experience, a lot of people don't graduate in 4 years.


----------



## Indigo11 (Dec 14, 2012)

Relax guys, you're all still very young and you have maturity to your advantage. Just enjoy yourself and your major, make the most out of uni, expand and develop yourself.

Good luck guys!


----------



## phillyy (Mar 6, 2013)

I graduate in 4 but i still have to go to classes for 1 more year after graduating (But thats the case for all RN students)


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Trying to graduate as early as I can. The program I want to take is longer than the usual four years so taking spring/summer courses will help speed up the process but I don't think I'll b able to condense it within 4 years... then I'd really be getting ready to tie the noose LOL ;P


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Lish3rs said:


> It took me 5 years to get my Associates and Bachelor's. I failed a few classes my first year due to being depressed, so I had to retake some classes.
> 
> Changing your major is better than going through a program and obtaining a degree that you don't really use in the end. Switching Majors is said to happen quite frequently, actually. I have seen it in some of friends, and I have changed my mind a few times.
> 
> The experiences make you realize oh, wait I like this or want to do this more. It's normal.


what did you major in?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

If you like your new major more, don't feel guilty about it. I regret not switching or double majoring in International Relations. You could also take summer/winter classes to speed up the process.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

SpyNumber403 said:


> Why do you say that? Others have said that too... Just delaying the inevitable. I get the logic (safe, easy, comfy) but don't you think that's immature and childish? Certainly when you're young and anxious it may seem like a good idea to postpone the real world but in the long run it probably just hurts.


Perhaps that is true. I didn't know what I wanted to do when I graduated. I was 23. What I would have liked to do with that "extra" time would have been internships and independent study to gain more experience that could be applied to actual jobs. (And my memory is so bad; I finished my degree in five years, not six, ha!)

If it would make you feel better to graduate in four years, go right ahead  But that is not the only way to do it. If you are not able to do it because you switched your major, there is no need to feel terrible about it.


----------



## wateva11 (May 25, 2013)

Well, I'm 24 and I changed my major after spending 3 years doing nursing. I had to take a year and half off in the middle due to anxiety and depression. I won't be finished with my bachelors until I'm 27. Better late then never.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, re-entering college after summer to the same course. It's 4.5 year. I really like this one, just I wasn't ready for it and didn't pass bunch of classes due to depression.


----------



## photorealisticotakuman (May 8, 2013)

Same here. My first year; I Failed 2 modules but got a supplementary exam for 1 of them and I failed that too. Now I have to restart my whole year ......but.. ..since I received an error when I tried registering online again ( issued a couple of complaint emails here and there- but no complaints were done physically.) I was therefore home these 6 months so I have to restart my year only in 2014 -_-


----------



## Alwaysanxiousgirl (Aug 29, 2012)

fairyofecho said:


> I've been in community college for 5 years and today is my Graduation ceremony for my associates. I feel weird because all my friends I started school with are all married, in graduate school or law school. Also I'm graduating next to my younger cousin who's only been there for a year and a half.
> 
> But it's like my mom said, "It's all about the baby steps."


I'm in sort a similar situation as you. I started CC at 18, but didn't really know a lot about college/how it worked. I knew what I wanted to major in, but I took a bunch of BS courses because I didn't know any better and wasn't advised otherwise. And then I took a year and a half off because of personal issues and stress. But now I'm back in school and will graduate with an AA at 22. I feel so far behind seeing all my peers and friends graduating with actual degrees this year, while I'm barely getting an AA. I actually should be done with school within 4 years though. I'll graduate by the time I'm 25/26.


----------



## nameless56 (Mar 26, 2011)

I already know I'm not going to graduate in time, I'm guessing 4 and a half or 5. I'll probably have to actually pay for a year of college, so far I haven't paid for one year at all and I'm in my third year. At the end of the day, I'm not worried about when I'll graduate, I'm more worried about finding the motivation to actually passing my classes, I know I have the ability to pass my classes, it's just I find it difficult actually motivating myself to do my work. I think I need a gf again.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

I won't be. I have already been at cc for 2 years full time but due to budget cuts, I was never able to get into the classes I needed to actually go toward my major. Then, most universities have changed the math requirements for my major. Im a biology major so a lot my classes are preqs for the nursing program, which fill up VERY quickly !!!


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I've been going to community college for 5 years. Last year i finally decided to get into tue radiology program at one of the community colleges. so its going to take me about a year to finish the pre reqs and the program is two years. So a total of 8 years of college Hahah. Oh well


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok, hopefully this doesn't double post cuz the last post didn't go through. Buuut, this is my fifth year at community college. Decided not to go into firefighting after two years. Then spent two years not knowing what to do and then last year decided to go into radiology. So it's going to take me about a year or less to finish my pre reqs. and then the program is two years but it's a lotto to get in. So ill be 27 when I finish, oh well.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

:b


nrelax11 said:


> Ok, hopefully this doesn't double post cuz the last post didn't go through. Buuut, this is my fifth year at community college. Decided not to go into firefighting after two years. Then spent two years not knowing what to do and then last year decided to go into radiology. So it's going to take me about a year or less to finish my pre reqs. and then the program is two years but it's a lotto to get in. So ill be 27 when I finish, oh well.


Good luck ! You will feel amazing when you finally get that degree  Who cares how old you are


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I think it will take me 5 years.


----------



## koonky (Jun 19, 2013)

I know the feeling, I changed my major, and had to start all over, so probs stay in school for 7 years T_T... can't really afford to do that but oh well.


----------



## seaport (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep, its going to take me about five years. I've been taking four courses a semester because its all I can afford. Honestly though, I wouldn't take any more courses even if I did have the money. I feel like I wouldn't do as well with a heavier load.

When I entered college, my advisor told me that five years was actually the average length it took most students. Even if it took you longer, I don't see what the big deal is? Its *your* academic career and in order for it to be as fulfilling and productive as it can be, it needs to be at *your* pace. I think treating your studies as a race to the finish line is more counterproductive than anything else. College is a time for you to explore and develop your interests.

I honestly wish I never had to leave because I love school (learning new things and whatnot) in spite of its downsides (bad teachers, group work, and oral presentations *shiver*) but that's just me.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I just changed into environmental geoscience with a co-op, and taking a reduced course load, so I will have minimum 5 years left. And I've already been in school for two (college for one year and uni last year).


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

if all goes well i'm looking at 4 more years, but it'll probably end up being 5-6!


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I envy all of you already in college, a year and a half seems like a long time.


----------



## Blight (Jul 9, 2013)

I have to graduate in 4 years. My scholarship is only good for 8 semesters, so if I needed longer, I'd be pretty screwed.

But I am very afraid that college will be too difficult for me. I'm starting this fall as an engineering major and I'm so scared of failing. I want to do well but I already feel like I am destined to screw up.

Also, I feel as if I am less intelligent than I used to be. I think it may partially be related to SA since I am so nervous and intimidated by my classmates and my teachers that I cannot think straight half the time. And that will only get worse in college.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

at 17 - started private college in the city for computer and electrical engineering

at 20 - transferred to a better college for chemical engineering

at 22 - changed major again to computer science while experimenting in psychology

today now 23 - may have finally chosen a major I feel comfortable with...environmental science

23 - 17 = 6 years in college...and counting


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> I envy all of you already in college, a year and a half seems like a long time.


Wanna swap? I miss high school days


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

It will take me 4.5 years but you are supposed to graduate in 3 years here. I am not entirely sure if the 4.5 year scenario is going to work out since even though I am close to being done, I am also close to dropping out.


----------



## prehistoric (Jul 17, 2013)

I've been quite reluctant as to going to university. Now on my third attempt at some college. So far this is the most progress i've made in the last 6 years..oh how time flies. If i do continue as planned, i'll be 26 or 27 by the time i graduate (now 24).

I think what scares me more is going into the future than going back. I don't know what I'm going to do after but right now i hate the feeling of being so far behind my friends and peers.


----------



## TSVM15 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm doing an extra year. I feel pretty terrible about it but my parents said that it's totally okay. My dad graduated from high school, college, and med school early and yet he emphasizes taking time with my education greatly because he feels like I'll be in a better position.


----------



## SaneCatLady (Jul 16, 2013)

It took me 5 and a half years to complete my bachelors because of my SA. I wouldn't be too hard on yourself. Doesn't matter how fast you get there, just that you make an honest effort. Trying with SA is a big accomplishment in my book, so props to you! Good luck


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If you are like me, a few years after you graduate your time at Uni/College will be but a blur.


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

Could've easily done it in three, decided to add an extra year, now I'm not gonna make it in four either, too much stress too little sleep and a bit of bad luck, this thesis isn't writing itself .


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

This is my forth year of uni but I am only in my 3rd year. 2 more years left and I'm 22 years old and am not passionate at all about what I do. But it will soon be over and I'll be working, yeah!


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm about to start my 4th year of college but it will take me an extra year to graduate. It's not because I switched majors or something like that though, it's because I got behind on credits. It took me longer than it should have to get into the teacher education program at my school (and I'm actually still not fully admitted yet) but that put me behind. My shyness has also messed me up too.


----------



## Bored1993 (Aug 3, 2013)

Nope, i dropped two classes last semester so im down 6 credits. im still a freshman in my second year. T_T *sigh*


----------



## leftnips (Aug 8, 2013)

I've been in and out of school due to other responsibilities. Sometimes I go part-time, sometimes I skip semesters. I've been working on my bachelor's for these past five years and I'm a Junior. It'll probably be another two or three years before I'm done. I have bills that aren't going to pay themselves.


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

Average is about 5 years for most people. It's better late than never, that's for sure. 5 or 6 years isn't really a big deal and is common


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

yeah, I'm not graduating in 4 years. I've been at community college for 1.5 and only have around half the credits I need to transfer, and that's without a decided major. Most people seem to have a major once they start at CC, so I'm not sure the courses I've been taken have been completely pointless. The only plan I have is to hopefully have a major by the end of this semester and next year, try to complete the transfer requirements for the major so I can transfer after three years.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

By the time I graduate it'll be around 6 years give or take. I've been to a 4 year school for a year and a half, then transferred to a community college and stayed for two more years, and now I am just starting my first semester at a new 4 year school. So all of this switching around messed with my credits nonetheless on top of changing my major.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I spent a few years working before going back to school and realized I liked student life much more than the "real world." So I don't care how long it takes me to get my degree because I'm enjoying myself and there's no rush. Why not enjoy it while it lasts? You've got the rest of your lives to work. I'm in second year now and have at least three years left due to taking a reduced course load. I'm not worried about it at all.


----------



## Mysteriouschic (May 3, 2013)

I'm the same I finished school in 2011 messed up my exams and I repeated them. The next year I did management IT for a year 2012-2013 realised I picked the wrong course hated I hated computers I only liked web design I switched to business the start of September.
Now I have to do business for 2 years before joining the year 2 of the business degree and do another year. It's weird because my cousin one year younger than me is already in her 3rd year and she has one more year left an we both finished school in the same year. Some people just know what they want to do sooner. I'm on the right course this time I just wish I knew this earlier. Might do a postgrad after if I can figure out which course I want to do.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

I have the credentials to graduate High School early, so I would have only gone three years instead of four.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm graduating in 4, but there's quite a few older students I know and 'befriended' my freshman year that'll still be here next here even though they were Sophomores my freshman year.

I came to university this here thinking 'wow a lot of my older 'friends' will be gone'. Nope they're still here and won't even graduate till next year.


----------



## lindsayy (Feb 8, 2014)

It's not unusual for it to take longer than four years to get a degree nowadays, it's going to take me six


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

My B.Sc in Comp. Science has taken me 5 years due to credits not transferring as smoothly as I would have hoped in my transition from a 2-year school to a 4-year university.

However, I'll likely be able to save a year in grad school since I already have thesis and project ideas. I'm sure it'll even out eventually.


----------



## fair sprite (Feb 9, 2014)

*college advice*

Just graduated. I changed my major which set me back a little. Best college advice I have is have a job while you are going, try and get scholarships, and don't take out any private loans. Pay down loans as you go towards the principle not just the interest. Save money if you can on books by shopping around. Don't get sick at school by wearing the proper winter weather clothing, not touching doors with your hands, and washing hands frequently. Don't sit near sick people too stupid to stay home. Try and save your sick days so that if you are behind the 8 ball on something or highly stressed you can take the day off and get stuff done. Don't waste money in the snack machines or by eating out all the time. Make good friends with the teachers you like because they can be a source of encouragement and wisdom. Read the syllabuses of teachers as soon as they put them out and decide whether you think you can deal with them for a whole semester, or whether you need to switch because they are a jerk. Trust me, not everyone should be a teacher, and you don't need to find that out after the drop period, and have your gpa plummet. I would say work on your passions when you can find the time so that you are set up to do them professionally later. This means saving money and getting tools and taking extra courses that may not be university related. Take the time seriously to build towards a career.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah, I am. I just transferred out of my community college to a university. I am studying mathematics, but sometimes think about studying computer science. I want to become a programmer.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Me neither... I'm way behind due to a certain course(that is not related to my major but required) that I keep failing along with a another similar course . And is decided to change my major soon because I discovered this major isn't worth it , and not what I want. If I'm lucky , I'll graduate in 4.5 or 5 years. You aren't alone.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

If I decide to stay in the program I'm in now (I'm only in my first year), I'll be graduating in 3.5 years since I'm taking a semester off this fall. I heard it's common though for 2nd, 3rd, and 4th year students to fail their clinical portion so it might take me even longer.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I most likely will be dropping out of university after this semester, unless I am awarded a miraculous full-ride scholarship for the next 3 years. I may go to community college, which is significantly cheaper (in fact, financial aide would cover pretty much all costs, plus no living expenses since it is close to home), but I have a creeping feeling that I won't be able to handle it. I may take a year break and then return to complete my bachelor's degree in later years, or I could continue community college, but only part-time.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Failed classes so I have to retake them and be stuck a few extra semesters.

I'm a total moron.


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

In my country the ideal time to do your B.Sc. degree is in three years and the M.Sc. degree in two more years after B.Sc. I believe I am on my sixth year now having written my B.Sc. thesis two years ago but I am still lacking some study points from getting work experience in my field so I've not actually completed my B.Sc. degree yet. When I get those study points I have enough total study points to immediately start writing my masters thesis. It's free to study at university here so it's not really any problem and you actually get money from the state to support you in your studies. It's not much but I've also been doing a part-time job during the last three years so I don't have any big financial issues.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

Dropped out of two DIFFERENT courses, took a year out, now I'm starting on a lower course and trying to work myself back up to going to college next year. All my friends will have graduated by the time I'm just starting  
I'm actually thinking of getting a slightly lower degree just because it means I'll finally be done in two year but idk..I feel so lost about it


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

c224 said:


> Dropped out of two DIFFERENT courses, took a year out, now I'm starting on a lower course and trying to work myself back up to going to college next year. All my friends will have graduated by the time I'm just starting
> I'm actually thinking of getting a slightly lower degree just because it means I'll finally be done in two year but idk..I feel so lost about it


yeah...i have excactly this. i'm in my first year while(without dropping out and taking a year off) i should have been graduating this year.

kinda sad really


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

hamza said:


> yeah...i have excactly this. i'm in my first year while(without dropping out and taking a year off) i should have been graduating this year.
> 
> kinda sad really


yea .. but we can totally do it this time!

*whispers*maybe..


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

c224 said:


> yea .. but we can totally do it this time!
> 
> *whispers*maybe..


haha yeah lets hope so


----------

